# Ruger Red Label



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Looks like Ruger is no longer producing the Red Label. There is no listing for shotguns on their web site and there's quite a few posts on shotgunworld.com about the end of the RRL. 
I've never had a problem with my All Weather and my son loves his wood version.....Sad to see it go.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I had one, a 28ga, and had issues with the shell getting under the ejectors. Numerous others had issues, especially the 12 gauges. Too bad they just didn't take the time to fix it right. Another American O/U bites the dust. Maybe they will take the time and redesign it, but from the rumors I've heard, they are going to stick with handguns and rifles, as that is their bread and butter. For what it was, I always thought it was over priced anyway. They were pricing them with Citori's and Beretta 686 series, but they were not the same quality.


----------

